# BELLEVUE | 555 Tower | 183m | 600ft | 42 fl | U/C



## Vilatic (Sep 19, 2020)

*555 Tower*
Vulcan Real Estate - 555Tower


> 150’ taller than any existing building in Bellevue, 555 Tower is conceptually driven by a connection of city and sky. With a standalone retail pavilion encircled by activated open space and a soaring tower rising to 600 feet, 555 Tower elevates both the skyline and streetscape.












*555 108TH AVE NE*
*555 108th Ave NE | Downtown Bellevue, WA (bellevuedowntown.com) *


> [*]Multiple outdoor terraces at various heights with outstanding views
> [*]Standalone retail pavilion
> [*]Large floor plates at levels 2 & 3
> [*]Occupant evacuation elevators
> ...





> *Target Completion Date:* Q1 2023.


BELLEVUE PLACE tower by Rob&#x27;t J. Givnin Sr., on Flickr *- crane on the left side.*

You can also check the progress on Seattle's main forum - BELLEVUE | 555 Tower (555 108th Ave) | 42 stories | 600 feet | 183 meters | Page 12 | SkyscraperCity


----------



## lezgotolondon (Aug 31, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Xusein said:


> By Xusein


----------



## Vilatic (Sep 19, 2020)

From google earth.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Vulcan Real Estate Secures 1.4-Acre Bellevue Development Site *
425 Business _Excerpt_
July 28, 2021

Vulcan Real Estate announced recently that the company has secured a 1.4 acre, fully-entitled development site in the Bel-Red Corridor of Bellevue. The Seattle-based company intends to build a multifamily housing complex on the site — formerly owned by Summerhill Apartment Communities — to meet the growing demand for housing on the Eastside. 

...

Vulcan also is in the process of developing some 2 million square feet of office space in Bellevue’s Central Business District at 555 Tower and West Main. Both, per the release, have been leased to Amazon and are scheduled to be completed in 2023.

More : https://www.425business.com/news/vu...cle_bcb3f322-4a5d-5acb-b5fa-eeb5b2a641d5.html


----------



## Vilatic (Sep 19, 2020)

555 Tower #3 OxBlue Construction Time-Lapse Camera in Bellevue, WA


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*December 5:*

Bellevue Skyline from Leschi by Scott Smithson, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

S1020659 by Matthew Kerby, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Downtown Bellevue wächst in die Höhe by Markus Studer, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*December 3:*

Bellevue, WA Skyline, December 2022 by Jim Parker, on Flickr


----------

